# Rough turned maple bowl



## Barb (Dec 11, 2021)

This is a rough turned chip and dip bowl made out of beautiful maple burl that I got from @Mike1950 the other day. Initially I was going to core it but once I carved into it and saw everything going on, I decided to go this route. This one will be staying with me once it's finished. And since the inside will be turned again as well as sealed, I felt it was safe to use the silica beads to dry it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2021)

Good start on a pretty piece!

How long do you figure it will take to dry with the beads? Will you have to change out the beads before it's completely dry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 11, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Good start on a pretty piece!
> 
> How long do you figure it will take to dry with the beads? Will you have to change out the beads before it's completely dry?


Thanks! I did one similar in size and it took a couple of weeks and yes I did change out the beads. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2021)

Cool design can't wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thanks! I did one similar in size and it took a couple of weeks and yes I did change out the beads. :)


Do you then recycle the beads, or are they a 1-time use product? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2021)

thats gonna be awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2021)

Great Idea- almost looks like something is running down side and into middle. Looking forward to finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Barb (Dec 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Do you then recycle the beads, or are they a 1-time use product? Chuck


They can be recycled. You have to recharge them in the oven which takes a few hours for each batch of beads.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow! That's going to be a beauty! I smelled onion dip as soon as I saw it... I love those impromptu design changes when the wood tells you to go a different way, they always result in the best things.

You apparently have a good source for bulk desiccant beads..?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 12, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Wow! That's going to be a beauty! I smelled onion dip as soon as I saw it... I love those impromptu design changes when the wood tells you to go a different way, they always result in the best things.
> 
> You apparently have a good source for bulk desiccant beads..?


Couldn't find any in town so I got these from amazon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

Barb said:


> They can be recycled. You have to recharge them in the oven which takes a few hours for each batch of beads.


Thanks! Please explain what recharging means. Chuck


----------



## Barb (Dec 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks! Please explain what recharging means. Chuck


It means drying them out and getting them back to their original color so they can be used again.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

Barb said:


> It means drying them out and getting them back to their original color so they can be used again.


How hot for the oven do you recommend, and amount of time? Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> How hot for the oven do you recommend, and amount of time? Chuck


On container


----------



## Barb (Dec 12, 2021)

If I had a spare microwave, I would try that method but I don’t.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> On container


Directions are written on the container??? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Directions are written on the container??? Chuck


The directions are on the container that Barb posted a picture of above. Essentially you just have to bake the moisture back out of them in the over at roughly 225 degrees F for a few hours. 
Most that I've seen change color when they absorb moisture and change back when they dry out, so you have an indicator both of when it's needed and when it's done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> The directions are on the container that Barb posted a picture of above. Essentially you just have to bake the moisture back out of them in the over at roughly 225 degrees F for a few hours.
> Most that I've seen change color when they absorb moisture and change back when they dry out, so you have an indicator both of when it's needed and when it's done.


Duh! I should have read the label Barb sent!!! Chuck


----------



## Woodhaul (Dec 13, 2021)

Great idea . Looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

